# Weedon Island Classic



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

The Weedon Island Mammoth Redfish & Trout Classic
Feb. 18 Weedon Island, St. Petersburg Florida
Launch Kayaks Daylight Locations on ClassicS Website
Weigh In 2:30 PM Whiskey Joes, Tampa
Captains Meeting Online
Over $8,000.00 in Sponsor Gear Prizes
Online Entry Only $40
Register Today at http://www.KayakFishingClassicS.com
SEE POSTER BELOW


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Wish i could make it down there.. My in laws live in the neighborhood right by it. Caught this guy over thanksgiving @ weedon


----------



## KayakFishingClassicS (Jan 29, 2011)

Nice snook. We wish you could make it as well. Perhaps another tournament. We conduct 10 open tournaments each year. One each month then conclude with our invitational national championship. Hope to see you and some of your friends soon. Did you check out our new magazine on our website? The KFC Tournanament Trail is the only magazine just for kayak tournament anglers. Thanks


----------

